# Poll! Events for possible future online comp.



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

@gsingh @NigelTheCuber @fun at the joy @Caden Fisher @Anthony Tindal @Timona @baseballjello67 @Luke Solves Cubes @Cuber2s @Imsoosm @ShortStuff @hydynn @DynaXT @Eli Apperson @Abram Grimsley @bulkocuber @J727S @Poorcuber09 @Travelingyoyokid @silunar @Smart_Cat19 @Jacobcuber @NONOGamer12 @SpeedCubing RDJ @CAPTAINVALPO96 @Ayce @Kaito Kid Cuber @Aalbino @Twisted Cubing @Nuuk cuber @CuberDawnF2L @weatherman223 @CFOP INC @CornerTwisted @Anto @Llewelys @Isaiah The Scott @Justincubes @V Achyuthan @DistanceRunner25 @Swagrid @Arheit @SpeedCubeLegend17 @Daleth' @CT-6666 @BalsaCuber @LukasCubes @Clock_Enthusiast @Paradox4 @SunnyCubing @ronjaaa @maxmadrzyk @BenChristman1 @DUDECUBER @abunickabhi @KUBIX 

Say there was sequel to the SS July Championships being organized right now. Which events would you compete in?
1x1 and 0x0 are serious, not a joke!


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> not a joke!


And 2-4 twice is the joke?
Also, what's with all the mentions?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 19, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> 1 - And 2-4 twice is the joke?
> 2- Also, what's with all the mentions?


1 - I noticed that too. must be an error, he intended to put 2-5 relay
2 - I think he is inviting people for his competition mafia


----------



## gsingh (Jul 19, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> And 2-4 twice is the joke?
> Also, what's with all the mentions?


1.It was meant to say 2-5, but i can't change it now.
2.Thats everyone in the SS July Champs.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Jul 22, 2022)

How do the 1x1 and 0x0 events work?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 24, 2022)

Hit the timer As fast as possible (AFAP).

What in the world have I created.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 24, 2022)

When are you thinking of having this comp?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> DELETED please


Delete this please, this should not be public information


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Jul 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Hit the timer As fast as possible (AFAP).


Haha! Thanks!


----------



## Xatu (Aug 16, 2022)

what does 0x0 mean?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

Look at my earlier post: 



baseballjello67 said:


> Hit the timer As fast as possible (AFAP).



Read things before posting, no one like it when they have to point something easy to find out.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

ay. im competing


----------

